# Philips 26PF5521D/10



## espali120 (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a Philips 26PF5521D/10
All I get after resetting my TV to factory defaults is a blue screen with the "DTV" label on the top left corner. No menu button works (build in nor remote control) and I can’t switch it to analogue either. 

I have tried unplugging all cables, and switching off/on, to no avail. I have also tried holding the menu button on the side of the TV and waiting for the factory settings and initial installation screen to appear - again nothing (I’ve waited up to 5 minutes).

Any help will be much appreciated. Many Thanks.


----------



## iraw (Jan 23, 2011)

I have the same problem? If anyone knows of a solution to this that would be great!

I have had the television for 4 years and refuse to believe that it could have died already...


----------

